# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ_127] isqlSettings9 isqlPreferences9

## jeeps64

Bonjour

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous saurez m'expliquer ou aurez une doc dtaille sur ce que sont ces fichiers (isqlSettings9 isqlPreferences9)
En effet, je sais qu'en les modifiant, cela agit sur le comportement de dbisql (ex : on peut parametrer le nombre de lignes retournes par une commande (default 500))

Je sais qu'on peut les parametrer a la main mais est-il possible de les parametrer directement via dbisql ?

Je sais, ca fait beaucoup de question

Merci d'avance des eventuelles reponses

jeeps64

----------

